# 5 ft tall, 162 pounds...



## mikefa55 (May 12, 2009)

How would you characterize this a girl with like this? Thin? Fat? Plump?


----------



## Ocean (May 12, 2009)

It's hard to say without seeing her. Muscle weighs a lot more than fat, it's possible that she can appear thinner than she should, even if BMI wise she would be classified as being quite overweight. On a hunch, I'd say she would be extremely plump, bordering on fat.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 12, 2009)

Thick.

I knew a girl who was 4'11 170 pounds when we first met....she wasn't really "chubby" per se, but she certainly wasn't thin.

Within 3 years she was up to 211....gawd she looked gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 12, 2009)

I'm 5 ft tall and 160 pounds. I'm relatively athletic and active. But I look plump...bordering now on fat. Hence I call myself the mini plumper! heehee. But really it also depends on body type and how much muscle/fat she has.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 13, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> I'm 5 ft tall and 160 pounds. I'm relatively athletic and active. But I look plump...bordering now on fat. Hence I call myself the mini plumper! heehee. But really it also depends on body type and how much muscle/fat she has.



If that's the case than I challenge you to a game of Rugby! lol


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 13, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> If that's the case than I challenge you to a game of Rugby! lol



Lol...hey, I said i'm relatively athletic, not ridiculously athletic!  Rugby is that game I go to and watch while eating meat pies and drinking beer!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 14, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Lol...hey, I said i'm relatively athletic, not ridiculously athletic!  Rugby is that game I go to and watch while eating meat pies and drinking beer!



lol then I challenge you to a game of horseshoes.....my dad and his friends used to play that with beers in their hands, I'm sure you can handle it


----------



## GunnerFA (May 14, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Lol...hey, I said i'm relatively athletic, not ridiculously athletic!  Rugby is that game I go to and watch while eating meat pies and drinking beer!



And which team, do you support? And in NRL or Super 14?


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 15, 2009)

Okay KHayes666 I accept your challenge of a game of horseshoes....but just to let you know...I hate to see a grown man cry!! Lol. So bring tissues with you ! 

George - In NRL I go for **looks around in an embarrassed manner** Manly! In "Rugby" Super 14's I go for the Waratahs of course. My second team is the Brumbies. Oh, and of course like all patriotic Australians I go for the wonderful Wallabies. What about yourself?


----------



## GunnerFA (May 15, 2009)

Im not that big on watching/supporting rugby compared to NRL but im exactly the same as you when it comes to super 14. In NRL... Roosters.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2009)

mikefa55 said:


> How would you characterize this a girl with like this? Thin? Fat? Plump?



skinny minnie


----------



## FeetTurnMeOn (May 22, 2009)

Cindy Phillips is around 162 at her heaviest. She might have a picture of herself at 160lbs on her journal on her site. She's 5 feet tall.


She's hot too.


----------



## Jigen (May 25, 2009)

mikefa55 said:


> How would you characterize a girl like this?


MY EX-GIRLFRIEND!!!


----------



## CamileL (May 26, 2009)

When I was that size, they called me curvy or voluptuous. My mom called me "big boned".


----------



## LuvBigBoned (May 29, 2009)

mikefa55 said:


> How would you characterize this a girl with like this? Thin? Fat? Plump?



As others have said, it depends on muscle/fat ratio but also bone structure. Someone who has high bone density and broad shoulders and hips can be relatively slender in the limbs and torso, but still weigh much more than the average person with the same height and muscle/fat ratio.


----------



## jdsmith (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like my wife. I characterize her as gorgeous. She is 5 ft 161 lbs. and wears a 42DD bra. She can't wear her skinny jeans anymore and acts pouty about it and then winks at me. She likes to eat junk which means there will be more growth to come.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 19, 2012)

Depends what she looks like.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 19, 2012)

OMG necro posting now?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 21, 2012)

I guess it depends on the gal and how she carries the weight. I used to work with a red-haired, 5 foot tall girl who's done nothing but put on weight since she got out of high school about six years ago now and she wasn't skinny when I first began working with her. Thanks to lots of partying, she got well acquainted with the freshman 15 in college. She'd manage to lose a bit once in a while but promptly gained it all back. I think she just gains easily and doesn't like exercising very much.

Anyway, I'm bad at guessing weight but I'd say she's at least 160-170 pounds now and for her short height, I'd call her "voluptuous" or plump...she's curvy all over and will probably get bigger as she gets older.

DEnnis


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 21, 2012)

I would characterize this a girl as Plump as a Roast Rump and ready for me to Jump!!:eat2:


----------

